# New Wo



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

Received a new WO yesterday to remove fallen ceiling tiles from property and BATF. Sounds simple huh. Not so fast my little friend. This is what I walked in on.

























this was a 100 x 125 ft 3 story apartment complex. You dont even want to see the basement. Needless to say I put in reverse and and bid to have a company come in for an estimate.


----------



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

hammerhead said:


> Received a new WO yesterday to remove fallen ceiling tiles from property and BATF. Sounds simple huh. Not so fast my little friend. This is what I walked in on.
> 
> View attachment 130
> 
> ...


One of National vendor manager - told me don't BATF..... I said your company manual stated to BATF - HE SAID NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO NEVER EVER BATF!


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

hammerhead said:


> Received a new WO yesterday to remove fallen ceiling tiles from property and BATF. Sounds simple huh. Not so fast my little friend. This is what I walked in on.
> 
> View attachment 130
> 
> ...


I hope you were wearing the proper PPE while in there. That "discoloration" will make you sick in a quick hurry!


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> I hope you were wearing the proper PPE while in there. That "discoloration" will make you sick in a quick hurry!


Yep as soon as I opened the door the smell hit me like a mack truck. Back to the truck to get the suit and face gear. Here is the "discoloration" in the basement.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

I've got a cure for that and its not bleach & kilz


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> I've got a cure for that and its not bleach & kilz


My recommendation has always been 5 gallons of gasoline and a road flare. What is your solution?


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*



Gypsos said:


> My recommendation has always been 5 gallons of gasoline and a road flare. What is your solution?


I wish that freddy/fanny would get it that sometimes tearing it down IS the best option. A guy I knew did a job like that last summer. It was a farmhouse in the middle of a field but it only owned like 2 aces. The house in great shape was worth MAYBE $30k I think he said they spent $40 getting the drywall cleaned up and the house was still a dump.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

Best remedy is a can of gas and some matches. Just make sure to get good clear action photos. Then submit your BATF.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

May I recomend a Bulldozer....


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

I concur with all the response above but you how the game works. I told them I will get all the estimates they want but I refuse to enter that place again.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Do not allow them to alter, ammend, cut corners or numbers on your bids. These days, when you do mold work for these clowns, you are walking a plank. Do the jobs on your terms or not at all.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Do not allow them to alter, ammend, cut corners or numbers on your bids. These days, when you do mold work for these clowns, you are walking a plank. Do the jobs on your terms or not at all.


I concur and add you are not only doing the work for them but the future owners. The banks will NOT Hesitate on thrioowing you under the bus if the new owners get sick and have to strip down all the units. I'd bid to have a mold remediation company do the work and become an additional insured on their GL policy then you have 2 layers of protection and MAKE SURE you have proper insurance coverage with your policy !!


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

Splinterpicker said:


> I concur and add you are not only doing the work for them but the future owners. The banks will NOT Hesitate on thrioowing you under the bus if the new owners get sick and have to strip down all the units. I'd bid to have a mold remediation company do the work and become an additional insured on their GL policy then you have 2 layers of protection and MAKE SURE you have proper insurance coverage with your policy !!


and the PL pulls in one more notch tighter on the proverbial belt


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Anyone here do mold remediation? I know a GC with the state certs for Florida that is interested in working with me on this type of work. 

Just trying to get a feel for it to see if it is worth pursuing.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> Anyone here do mold remediation? I know a GC with the state certs for Florida that is interested in working with me on this type of work.
> 
> Just trying to get a feel for it to see if it is worth pursuing.


Gypso,

We do remediation. Mold is our expertise! 6 FT guys doing 95% mold. As I type this Im on the way to MN to do protocols on a $65,000 mold job with a $89,000 rebuild. Start next week.

Pm with any ?'s.


----------

